

Techcrunch blocked by Chrome due to malware from ad company - kumarm
http://i.imgur.com/NBVt0.png

======
runarb
Malware from ad company + bug in Java or bug in IE. You are not safe even if
you don't visit shady sites.

------
axelfreeman
here is the google information link:
[http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnost...](http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=adsbyisocket.com/)

